# New member seeking grinder advice (Budget up to £500).



## anotherrandombloke (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have just joined the forum. I am a home user that primarily makes espresso/flat whites with my La Pavoni Europiccola and regularly make filter with a Chemex. I'm told that a grinder will make a big difference to my espressos!

Any suggestions would be gratefully received. I am looking to spend ideally £300-400 but my max is £500.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a K3 touch for £340 delivered (silver) or £440 delivered (polished)  Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Used or new?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

there's a v good Mahlkonig K30 for £475 in the for sale section....I'm sure the seller would include postage too ;-P


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mazzer Major works well with the La Pavoni


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Brand new


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Used or new?


This question is aimed at the OP preference as it will dictate the standard of grinder available


----------



## anotherrandombloke (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions so far!

I was thinking new as I would then have an expectation as to how long it would last.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Mazzer Major works well with the La Pavoni


I concur!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

anotherrandombloke said:


> Thank you for the suggestions so far!
> 
> I was thinking new as I would then have an expectation as to how long it would last.


I don't think that really matters with well looked after commercial grinder like a Major, as they are built like tanks! For home use its like peeing into the sea, in that it won't make a dent on it. Buying a new, similarly priced one be the same. @dfk41 had a Mythos up for sale, not sure if it's still available though.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Agreed Mazzer Major. Maybe Coffee Chap has one lurking?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

PeterF said:


> Agreed Mazzer Major. Maybe Coffee Chap has one lurking?


I've got a couple looking for homes.


----------

